# Laptop Screw Kit



## Machin3 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey everyone. I didn't know where to post this so I'm posting it here. I look for replacement screws for an Acer laptop. Do you think that if I call the company, they will be able to replace them for me?...even if I would have to pay for them?


----------



## ganzey (Feb 21, 2010)

maybe, try ebay as well.

what model is your laptop?


----------



## The_Other_One (Feb 21, 2010)

Replacement screws?  I'd ask the company first...  I know most are pretty willing to give you rubber feet/bumpers, and I've had Dell give me little bags of screws after they do warranty repairs.


----------



## Machin3 (Feb 21, 2010)

ganzey said:


> maybe, try ebay as well.
> 
> what model is your laptop?



I have an Acer Aspire 3690 but I tried Ebay already with no luck. 

I found some website called notebookparts.com. Has anyone ever used it here?


----------



## ganzey (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.lapzone.com/servlet/the-21625/Acer-Aspire-3690-Screw/Detail


----------



## Machin3 (Feb 21, 2010)

I saw that website too but I'm not sure if they are reliable.


----------



## tremmor (Feb 21, 2010)

Radio Shack sells some.  Local computer store should have it. If it can be recovered with just very small screws like an old computer. ive saved and salvaged many from old computers in the past.


----------



## Gareth (Feb 21, 2010)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I saw that website too but I'm not sure if they are reliable.



Site is coming up green on Web of Trust so should be safe


----------



## Machin3 (Feb 22, 2010)

OK thanks Gareth, I'll have to think about it. 

Tremmor, I don't think RadioShack will have them because they are not ordinary screws. They are really small. Thanks for the tip anyway.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 22, 2010)

You can just pick them up at a local hardware store. They are going to be extremely small, smaller than most hardware stores have, but i'm sure local stores will have them. They are more than likely going to be a 32 thread count and all you need to do is get the right size and length.


----------



## Machin3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to try that first then. Hopefully they will have them even though some of the screws are extremely small.


----------

